

Django Job in Dallas (at a Hedge fund) - goofygrin
http://jobs.opexecutivesearch.com/Detail.cfm?JID=674

======
SwellJoe
I'm sure Django developers can find something more interesting than this to
work on. Right?

------
goofygrin
Who said that there weren't any. Of course they want asp.net with it too.

